# Need advice for pruning tree with 2 competing leaders



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'll post a picture soon, but here is the situation...

I have a 7.5 year old Hickory tree that's about 15 feet high, and I recently noticed it has two competing leaders. I understand this is not good, because it will weaken the structure.

What it looks like has happened, is that a sub-branch attached at a 45-degree angle (weak angle) near the top of what was the main leader, outgrew the original leader and is now fighting to be the dominant leader. It has branches of its own, and is actually currently taller and thicker than the upper part of the original leader. The original (vertical) leader is just starting to be displaced to the side a bit at a very slight angle, and is not quite perfectly vertical anymore.

Ideally, I'd have caught this a few years ago and snipped it off then. But I'm thinking now is the next best time. I'd like to encourage the original leader to take over again, so the tree regains its proper structure before it gets any larger. It's a good amount of tissue to remove, but I've been very conservative so far with this tree.

The buds are just starting to get larger. I was planning to prune this next week, and cut off the competing leader entirely where it attaches.

Any advice? I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok, here's the photo. I've indicated where I plan to make the cut.

Any comments? Is this the correct choice? As I understand it, double leaders and 45-degree attachment points are not positive things and it should be pruned to eliminate them.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Good choice to do it now, I don't think it's going to disfigure the tree. I wish I'd caught a couple of my trees earlier.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks did it last week. Was not easy. Tried my best not to injure the bark too much.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm glad that you are posting pictures with things like this because it seems that mostly anyone can grow grass, but to take care of trees is another thing completely!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'm glad that you are posting pictures with things like this because it seems that mostly anyone can grow grass, but to take care of trees is another thing completely!


Yeah, this was an interesting experience. I think I did ok considering everything. Also removed a few other branches while I was at it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

After making the cut (did the best I could to cut evenly and not scrape off bark, but that saw blade was tough to fit into the area and control from ground level). And I undercut first to prevent splitting:


----------

